# Messaging girls on Plenty Of Fish



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

This is something I've never done before. But I've messaged a few girls already! I think I'm getting the hang of it! :banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great Qolselanu on your new skill. Hope it develops even more. And I hope you meet that lucky someone.

And of course, a banana back right at you. :banana Congratulations. You did really well.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Congratulations! It takes quite a bit of guts since a lot of us sensitive guys can't take it when a girl doesn't respond!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Plenty of fish...a dating/meeting site?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes FairleighCalm.

Update: One of the girls I messaged read my message... and then deleted it. And no response... Come on, you can't even respond? *****! You don't deserve me! Next!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

For most social networking online, I'm guessing you have to contact 25+ people to expect a response. I think this is true for just about anyone as well, so try not to take it too personally. Move on is right.

On a side note, at first I read the post as if you were... giving massages to girls. :lol


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

I checked out plenty of fish and there are no girls within a 25 mile radius that i'm attracted to. :wtf 

In many ways i'm not surprised - I have yet to find them in real life too around here! UGH.

And i'm reading a lot of profiles and some 70% I read are ' Religious - Non Religious '... what the heck?

I need to move, pronto. :afr


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

They should rename it Not Enough Fish.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

ardrum said:


> On a side note, at first I read the post as if you were... giving massages to girls. :lol


I'll take one.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RainOfTerror said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note, at first I read the post as if you were... giving massages to girls. :lol
> ...


Head massage.

:rub


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks, that was... weird.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Weird is my specialty, my dear.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll be sure to consult you should I encounter any more.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrats! Share this at the meeting? lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Many of the fish on plenty of fish seem tawdry. Am I reading it right. Some seem to be in a relationship but want to meet other guys for "friendshiP"...is Fairleighcalm being naive? Oops, referred to myself in the third person,lol.


----------

